# Fire bellied toads and shedding



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello. I have noticed since using the exo terra water conditioner that my two fire bellied toads are shedding on a weekly basis? Is this normal? It does say it encourages slime coat and shedding...but it seems this is a little excessive? Any ideas? THanks

Oh, and I wondered if any of you think that adding a female or two would liven them up a little...they are always in hiding and I find them just a little boring this way. I have thought about getting rid but I just cant bring myself to do it, they are cute...?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone? Flanny..you have plenty...?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Never fear! Flanman is here.

I haven't got a clue about the water conditioner! I use fresh rainwater innit.
They do shed quite regularly though. I've usually got a bit of skin to scoop up every water change (weekly).

Adding a female would probably liven them up. I have no idea why yours hide all the time though. Mine are out and about hopping around constantly.
I imagine you're not keeping them in a freezing cold room.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

No. The room is really warm...but I wonder if it is because there are so many hiding places for them to use? Most of the set ups I see dont seem to have all of the nooks, crannys and caves that I have given mine...?

I have been waiting for access to another tank before doing this as I want to do the background and stuff too...but I may just put them in and see how they like it without a background for now...what do you think> I guess it is worth a try. Got any pics of tank with your hundreds of residents? they are obviously happy.:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha they're all tads atm.
My adults don't have a background. They just have a submerged reptile cave and a few places to hide behind bogwood n stuff.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I've recently put in one of these Marina aquarium backgrounds in one of my tanks to try.. 
Aquatic - Products

I haven't siliconed it in, just in case I want to change my mind. So far it seems to be a hit, some of the females have finally worked out a route to scale it to the top and then sit up on the tanks stress bar for ages!
It's wedged in well, so shouldn't move!

I use Tetra Aquasafe and can't say I've noticed an increase in shedding but I do find that shed skin is left either floating in the water or on the bogwood. I don't know if it's just one or two individuals that don't like eating their own skin or if it's a random "I'm not that hungry today" thing!

I think a few females might perk yours up a bit, though! When I first got mine a couple of years ago, I had a hide in the viv and one of the toads, after the first day or two, found it and spent the rest of the first week hiding away from the other two males. This particular toad then emerged from hiding but had suffered a stroke or similar brain injury. 

I've changed the set up a couple of times since then, trying out different things to see what suits them and me. They seem pretty much happy with whatever I've tried so far and with the current set up, just chill out on the stone and bogwood or in the water.

I will have to try and sort some photo's out if the computer will let me!!


----------

